# hdr portrait



## Ockie (Aug 2, 2008)

3 exposures from one RAW file, HDR + tone mapped in Photomatix, then converted to b&w with Lightroom, some levels and sharpening done in Photoshop


----------



## WTF? (Aug 2, 2008)

agh! that gave me a bit of a start
looks good though, nice tones and contrast


----------



## Zwaf2 (Aug 3, 2008)

I'd like to refer to the name of the poster above me as this post's body.

Nice one though!


----------



## Ockie (Aug 3, 2008)

Zwaf2 said:


> I'd like to refer to the name of the poster above me as this post's body.
> 
> Nice one though!




haha :lmao:


----------



## Alex_B (Aug 3, 2008)

well done! .. but scary


----------



## Ockie (Aug 29, 2008)

here, two more from today :mrgreen:


----------



## tanz1983 (Aug 29, 2008)

You might be on to a nice portfolio with this style of shooting. Great work


----------



## Foques (Aug 29, 2008)

my question is....what the EFF?? lol

sweet shots, though.


----------



## Ockie (Aug 29, 2008)

tanz1983 said:


> You might be on to a nice portfolio with this style of shooting. Great work



haha, I don't think I'd like to be known for these kind of shots... 

Its going to be a fun print to give to them though... 
Can't wait to see their faces when they open the package :mrgreen:

PS: I'm giving them the following print 20x30cm:





without the copyright line of course


----------



## spiffybeth (Aug 29, 2008)

ahahaha!! awesome!!!


----------



## reg (Aug 29, 2008)

USE A LENS HOOD


----------



## Corry (Aug 30, 2008)

Nightmares.  I'm going to have nightmares.


----------



## Ockie (Aug 30, 2008)

Corry said:


> Nightmares.  I'm going to have nightmares.



:lmao:


reg said:


> USE A LENS HOOD



do you mean for the flare in the 2nd photo?


----------



## iflynething (Aug 31, 2008)

You have made my day

~Michael~


----------

